# Lost in space.



## Blackrat (Dec 4, 2007)

_After the Oil-Wars in early 2020's, also known as the World War III, the face of earth had changed. Many smaller nations had ceased to exist. EU had become one nation, China had concuered half of Russia and most of far east, USA and Canada had formed North American Union (NAU) and Brazil took control of almost all south america. After the war North Atlantic Alliance (NAU & EU) began a project with Chinese Empire to signify the new peace across earth. The New Hope Project aimed to send colony-ships across the expance of stars within ten years. Four planets were found within 50 LY that had over 90% chance of having earthlike conditions. So four gigantic spacecrafts were constructed with experimental propulsion system, fusion reactors and cryogenic sleeper chambers. Fourty thousand brave men and women were chosen to be humanity's new hope on the colonies. Amazingly the project managed to keep on the timetable and on march 4th, 2036 the final Alpha-teams of each ship were frozen and the ships launched towards their new homes.

Cold. Your first thought. It's darn cold, although something is starting to warm you. Then you remember, you were on the Alpha-team. Last to be frozen, first to be woken. It felt as if you had just closed your eyes and now you were already waking up. Then the voice comes from the speakers of the sleeper-pod..._

Okay, first of all this is invitation to those who were playing lonesoldier's The Long Sleep. But if some of them won't bite this will be recruiting for players so that I'll get a balanced 4-5 PC:s on a game with focus on survival and internal politics on lost colony ship.

[sblock=don't mind this]Color test[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 4, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2007)

Well... If you miss a player, I'll be happy to fill the spot. I love your games lol.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't have a lot of time for the rest of the month, but I had told you I was interested in this game.

Obviously, Victor Bayne will probably require some updates once I know the character building parameters, but here is the character from _The Long Sleep_. 

Victor Bayne
Fast 1/Charismatic 1

Victor was always something of an adventurous soul. Growing up on a large ranch in Montana, the boy would often disappear for days, wondering the countryside and exploring things that were new to him. He learned many skills during his boyhood, though; shooting, riding, and other things that he would find useful later in his life.

Although Victor attended four years of college at “Ole Miss”, he retained little of what he learned there. College was more of a social activity for Victor, who spent most of his time drinking, chasing girls and playing sports (his athletic talent landed him a spot as starting receiver for the Rebels). Despite this, he still graduated with a Bachelor’s of Science Communications.

After graduation, Victor applied to become an FBI agent. Accepted into the academy, Victor easily passed all of the rigorous physical and mental testing. After graduating from the academy, Victor became a field agent, and shortly therafter was put into a new program offering cybernetic augmentation.

Unfortunately, the Apophis Crisis changed occured shortly after Victor's first major cybernetic augmentation. He has no idea why he was chosen to be evacuated on the HMCS Hope, but the opportunity to explore space was beyond anything the young man could have hoped. He accepted the invitation, and 

At 6’2” tall and a lean 190 lbs, Victor is athletic and tone, being in overall excellent shape. He is a handsome man with stylish blonde hair, a good smile and deep green eyes. He takes pride in his appearance, and is a stickler about hygiene and working out. Victor is usually clean-shaven and well-groomed. He is 25 years of age.


Fast 1/Charismatic 1
Occupation: Adventurer

Str	12	+1	(4 points)
Dex	14	+2	(6 points)
Con	14 	+2	(6 points)	
Int	14 	+2	(6 points)
Wis	08	-1	(0 points)
Cha	14	+2	(6 points)

Hit Points:	18
MDT: 14
Defense:	23	 (10 base + 3 class + 2 dexterity + 8 armor)
Saves
--Fort 		+3	(1 base + 2 con)
--Ref		+3	(1 base + 2 dex)
--Wil		+0	(1 base -1 wis)
Speed:		30ft

BAB: +0
--Ranged: +2
--Melee: +1
Initiative: +2

Skills
--Balance			+6	(4 ranks, +2 dex)
--Bluff				+6	(4 ranks, +2 cha)
--Diplomacy			+6	(4 ranks, +2 cha)
--Drive				+5	(3 ranks, +2 dex)
--Escape Artist			+4	(2 ranks, +2 dex)
--Hide				+5	(3 ranks, +2 dex)
--Move Silently			+5	(3 ranks, +2 dex)
--Pilot				+5	(3 ranks, +2 dex)
--Profession			+0	(1 rank, -1 wis)
--Ride				+4	(2 ranks, +2 dex)
--Spot*				+2	(3 ranks, -1 wis)
--Surivival*			+2	(3 ranks, -1 wis)
--Tumble				+4	(2 ranks, +2 dex)

Languages
--English

Feats
--Personal Firearms Proficiency*
--Simple Weapons Proficiency
--Fast Plus (Uncanny Dodge 1, Uncanny Dodge 2)
--Point Blank Shot

Talents 
--Evasion
--Fast Talker
--Uncanny Dodge 1 (Fast Plus)
--Uncanny Dodge 2 (Fast Plus)

* Occupation Skill/Feat



Current Wealth: 0
--(Starting wealth 4+ 1 occupation = 5)
--(Level 2 wealth check vrs DC5: 4)
--(Wealth decrease for SCBA: 11

Cybernetics
--Subcutaneous Body Armor, Heavy


Equipment
--Day pack
--Duct Tape
--First Aid Kit
--Compass
--Chemical Light Sticks (10)
--Flashlight, standard
--Universal Communicator
--Violet Rations (20)
--GalPos Device


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice concept, i'd like to play if ypou end up with a free spot.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't have the time to work up a character at the moment, but when I do I will get back to you. I think I will still take the medical role though, but with a drastically different character.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 5, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Well... If you miss a player, I'll be happy to fill the spot. I love your games lol.



I kind of expected you'd be interested  . Well since two of those in the original game already said no you're in Voda  . Look for character creation rules further down this post.


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> I don't have a lot of time for the rest of the month, but I had told you I was interested in this game.
> 
> Obviously, Victor Bayne will probably require some updates once I know the character building parameters, but here is the character from _The Long Sleep_.



No hurries as I have said in all my recruitment threads, we'll start when everyone is ready. The character building will use same rules as lonesoldier used. 28 point buy, standard PL 6 characters. Here's a quote by which you can work out gear.


			
				lonesoldier said:
			
		

> ... All Progress Level Five gear is at -2 of its regular purchase DC. Progress Level Seven gear is not available. Laser weaponry was perfected before departure.\.../. Cybernetic prosthetic limbs and organs exist (PL5 and PL6 only). All PCs get a free "Identity Chip" implanted in their dominant hand. It acts as ID and a security card. The Identity Chip does not count toward the PCs maximum number of cybernetics. Survivors have very clean genetic codes, no mutations or genetic engineering is allowed.



The only exception is weaponry. None will begin with any weapons. The ship has armory which has both laser and "fletchette" weapons, so keep that in mind when considering weapon-feats.


			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> Nice concept, i'd like to play if ypou end up with a free spot.



I'll wait for a few days to see if Steve Gorak shows up, but if he doesn't you're welcomed to the group WarShrike. How can I say no to that cute kitty-avatar  .


			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> I don't have the time to work up a character at the moment, but when I do I will get back to you. I think I will still take the medical role though, but with a drastically different character.



No hurries, take your time.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 6, 2007)

In Progress.

Dr. Norman Xavier (CR 2) (1000 XP)
Male Human Smart 1/Charismatic 1
Medium Humanoid
Occupation Doctor (Earth and Life Sciences, Treat Injury)
AP 6
Init +1; Senses Listen +1, Spot +1
Languages English, Greek, Hebrew, Hindi, Italian, Japanese, Mandarin, Russian, Turkish
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Defense 11, touch 11, flat-footed 10; +1 Dex, +0 Class
HP 10 (2 HD)
Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +2
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Spd 30 ft.
Ranged -- or
Melee Unarmed +0 (1d3)
Base Atk +0; Grp +0
Special Qualities Linguist, Fast Talk
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Str 11 Dex 12 Con 11 Int 15 Wis 12 Cha 14
Feats Personal Firearm Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Surgery
Skills Bluff +6, Computer Use +5, Craft (Chemical) +4, Craft (Pharmaceutical) +6, Diplomacy +4, Gather Information +3, Intimidate +3, Knowledge (Behavioural Sciences) +6, Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences) +7, Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +5, Knowledge (Popular Culture) +4, Knowledge (Technology) +4, Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) +5, Profession +5, Research +3, Speak Language (Greek), Speak Language (Hebrew), Speak Language (Hindi), Speak Language (Italian), Speak Language (Japanese), Speak Language (Mandarin), Speak Language (Russian), Speak Language (Turkish), Treat Injury +6
Possessions Uniform, Advanced Medkit, Compact Glow Lamp, Intellipicks, Compact Neural Scramber, Card Computer, Compact HUD w/Injury Tracking Software w/Integrated Compact Universal Communicator w/Integrated Display Contacts (Starting Wealth 15, Current 13)
Reputation 3
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Linguist Whenever Norman encounters a new language, either spoken or written, he can make an Intelligence check to determine if he can understand it. The check is made with a bonus equal to his Smart level + his Intelligence modifier. For a written language, the bonus applies to a Decipher Script check instead. 
Fast Talk Norman applies his Charismatic level as a bonus on any Bluff, Diplomacy, or Gamble checks he makes while attempting to lie, cheat, or otherwise bend the truth. 

( Working Equipment List: Uniform DC 7; Compact Neutral Scrambler DC 13?; Advanced Medkit DC 7; Compact Glow Lamp DC 3; Compact HUD w/Integrated Compact Universal Communicator w/Integrated Display Contacts DC 8 + DC 9 + DC 18 ?? ; Intellipicks DC 14?; Card Computer DC 22 )

Are we supposed to be rolling for HP and Wealth again, or are you going to set the scores in this game?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 8, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Are we supposed to be rolling for HP and Wealth again, or are you going to set the scores in this game?



Use average HP and starting wealth will be 7+occupation+profession ranks+possible windfall feat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 8, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I kind of expected you'd be interested  . Well since two of those in the original game already said no you're in Voda  . Look for character creation rules further down this post.




Happy to hear that!


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 8, 2007)

What do you think a software gadget for the HUD that gave a +2 bonus to whichever skill of search/spot/treat injury is used when examinging a specific injury or organism would be worth, similar to the HUDS +2 bonus on spot checks when pursuing a specific target? Maybe I am thinking of the wrong mechanic, but basically the idea would be a sort of imaging program that helped with medical procedures.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 10, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> What do you think a software gadget for the HUD that gave a +2 bonus to whichever skill of search/spot/treat injury is used when examinging a specific injury or organism would be worth, similar to the HUDS +2 bonus on spot checks when pursuing a specific target? Maybe I am thinking of the wrong mechanic, but basically the idea would be a sort of imaging program that helped with medical procedures.



That sounds pretty straightforvard +2 on treat injury to examine injury so it should be the same DC as in the +2 on spot to pursue someone, as you pointed out. You can use that, fits well to the game-style.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 10, 2007)

WarShrike, if you're still interested welcome aboard.
So far we have an agent, a doctor and (if Dr.Z goes with the same character) a navigator/computer mechanic.

So some ideas for Voda and WarShrike:
-Another member with combat capabilities might come in handy. There won't be many real fights but they can occur.
-A straight mechanic could be usefull but not essential.
-Someone with a knack for persuading people to his opinions would be a good addition.
-A really sneaky, sneaky, hide in the shadows and move around unnoticed type would be truly an asset.


Okay, and everyone. There will form quickly many powergroups within the ship but I would like every PC to be loyal to the captain at least initially. You would be those guys for whom duty and proper chain of command is important.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 10, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> WarShrike, if you're still interested welcome aboard.
> So far we have an agent, a doctor and (if Dr.Z goes with the same character) a navigator/computer mechanic.
> 
> So some ideas for Voda and WarShrike:
> ...




i'll use the same char. Loyalty to the captain. Hail to the computer


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 10, 2007)

I will take the "Persuasive mechanic" if Warsthike has no objection.

Hm... I happen to lose the link you gave my some time ago. The one with d20 future thingies


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 10, 2007)

If you mean the D20 Modern/future SRD it's in my sig at the end of the After Earth line. And now here  . http://www.dominion-x.net/d20-msrd/index.html


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Blackrat!

I just stumbled across this thread! Is it too late to join?

If I can still join: KEWL!!!
 I'd love to use exactly the same character I had in Lonesoldier's game (Ze-Antonio Costa, the propulsion scientist [Male human Smart 1/Fast 1])

Please let me know if I'm not too late, ok?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks! =D Brainstorming right now...


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Blackrat!
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread! Is it too late to join?
> 
> ...



Well, since WarShrike didn't answer anymore and I was actually waiting for you welcome Steve. Ze is in. I liked the idea already when I first read the original game. So now we have the man who invented the engines onboard  .


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I will take the "Persuasive mechanic" if Warsthike has no objection.
> 
> Hm... I happen to lose the link you gave my some time ago. The one with d20 future thingies



Since Steve came and his character is all technician I'd suggest some other consept. If you want you can still go with that but either a sneaky character or a charismatic type would be useful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2007)

Are you still recruiting Blakrat?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry Fru, I dont feel comfortable with more than 5 PC's. I'll let you know if there's an opening someday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Sorry Fru, I dont feel comfortable with more than 5 PC's. I'll let you know if there's an opening someday.



Nuts, I was really looking forward to gettin in on this. I'll have a character up in the next 48 hours, so put me down as your first alternate.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nuts, I was really looking forward to gettin in on this. I'll have a character up in the next 48 hours, so put me down as your first alternate.



Sure  .


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 11, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well, since WarShrike didn't answer anymore and I was actually waiting for you welcome Steve. Ze is in. I liked the idea already when I first read the original game. So now we have the man who invented the engines onboard  .




KEWL!!!
I'll try not to have him gloat too much  
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2007)

Ruben Molina
Smart 1/Charismatic 1
Occupation: Technician.






Str 08 -1 
Dex 14 +2 
Con 14 +2 
Int 16 +2 
Wis 08 -1 
Cha 14 +2 

Hit Points: 12 
MDT: 14
Defense: 15 (10 base + 0 class + 2 dexterity + 3 armor)
Saves
--Fort +3 (1 base + 2 con)
--Ref +3  (1 base + 2 dex)
--Wil +0  (1 base -1 wis)

Speed: 30ft

BAB: +0
--Ranged: +2
--Melee: -1
Initiative: +2

Skills

--Bluff +7 (5 ranks, +2 cha)
--Diplomacy +7 (5 ranks, +2 cha)
--Persuade +7 (5 ranks, +2 cha)
--Computer use +8 (5 ranks, +3 int)
--Demolitions +8 (5 ranks, +3 int)
--Disable device +8 (5 ranks, +3 int)
--Repair +9 (5 ranks,+1 occu, +3 int)
--Research +9 (5 ranks,+1 occu, +3 int)
--Profession +2 (3 rank, -1 wis)
--Gather information +7 (5 ranks, +2 cha)
--Craft (mechanics) +8 (5 ranks,+1 occu, +3 int)
--Desguise +7 (5 ranks, +2 cha)


Languages
--Spanish, English, German

Feats
--Personal Firearms Proficiency
--Simple Weapons Proficiency
--Armor (light) proficiency 

Talents
--Exploit weakness
--charm


Equipment
--Day pack
--Duct Tape
--First Aid Kit
--Mechanic tools
--Disguise kit, morphic
--Compass
--Chemical Light Sticks (10)
--Flashlight, standard
--Universal Communicator
--Violet Rations (20)
--GalPos Device
--Light combat armor


Ruben, born in what once was Spain, was known for his skills in mechanics, but it was due more to his charming personality more than for his actual proficiency. He was also know as a Don Juan with ladies, but such skills weren't the ones that he used to scape from Earth, frozen like food in a flying refrigerator.
He offered volunteer for the huge proyect, of colonizing new worlds. The last thing he saw before been frozen, was the breasts of the female technician that closed the glass door of the cryogenic unit.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 12, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> KEWL!!!
> I'll try not to have him gloat too much
> Cheers,
> 
> SG



Well I'll let you in on a secret (Well not really since it will become apparent almost immediatily in-game): The engines had a major malfunction. A set of completely unpredictable and incoveniently improbable coincidences  .


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I'll let you in on a secret (Well not really since it will become apparent almost immediatily in-game): The engines had a major malfunction. A set of completely unpredictable and incoveniently improbable coincidences  .




Ouch! That's sure gonna hurt his hot blooded latin ego!   
More role playing goodness! 
As they always say: when in doubt, blame the engines! 
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2007)

Well then. Let's get things moving. One thing to notice. The ship is named UECS Gaea rather than HMCSS Hope. It has a habitat with huge hydroponic farms that provide oxygen enough for whole crew. Technically that means that there is a small jungle inside the ship. It has been left to grow and live by itself with the help of robotics for the journey. Other than that the ship is pretty much the same kind ls described.

Here's RG http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=214482

I'll start the game thread soon.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2007)

For those who don't like to dig through pages of RG threads, here's the link to the old RG


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 19, 2007)

Gah!  How did I miss something like this?  If you need an extra player some time this looks really interesting.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well then. Let's get things moving. One thing to notice. The ship is named UECS Gaea rather than HMCSS Hope. It has a habitat with huge hydroponic farms that provide oxygen enough for whole crew. Technically that means that there is a small jungle inside the ship. It has been left to grow and live by itself with the help of robotics for the journey. Other than that the ship is pretty much the same kind ls described.





What about the rest of our PC's backgrounds...did we pretty much leave Earth as we know it?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> What about the rest of our PC's backgrounds...did we pretty much leave Earth as we know it?



Yeah the ten years after the war has been generally about the same as today. The backgrounds fit well except for the asteroid parts.

Steve?! I'm still missing Ze from the RG :\


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 27, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Steve?! I'm still missing Ze from the RG :\




Hey Blackrat!
Sorry, I've been following this thread on a daily basis, and didn't know you were waiting for me. Ze is up. I did not change anything (his backstory still seemed ok). Please let me know if there is anything you want me to tweak/change about him.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 27, 2007)

No probs. It is started http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=215132


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Fru!!! Come here kitty kitty kitty... . We lost Dr.Z for RL-issues. I hope he gets over that someday and returns but for now I'd like you to give a consept for that character you had in mind. And when Dr.Z returns we will continue with 6 characters . It's one more than I'm fully comfortable with but I can manage it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 8, 2008)

I've got some stuff going on currently, but if you don't mind waiting 2-3 days, I can have a character up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay, where's the lowdown on chargen? I know its level 2, but whats the rest?


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2008)

2nd level standard D20 modern/future char's, 28 point buy

... All Progress Level Five gear is at -2 of its regular purchase DC. Progress Level Seven gear is not available. Laser weaponry was perfected before departure.\.../. Cybernetic prosthetic limbs and organs exist (PL5 and PL6 only). All PCs get a free "Identity Chip" implanted in their dominant hand. It acts as ID and a security card. The Identity Chip does not count toward the PCs maximum number of cybernetics. Survivors have very clean genetic codes, no mutations or genetic engineering is allowed.

The only exception is weaponry. None will begin with any weapons. The ship has armory which has both laser and "fletchette" weapons, so keep that in mind when considering weapon-feats.

Use average HP and starting wealth will be 7+occupation+profession ranks+possible windfall feat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> All PCs get a free "Identity Chip" implanted in their dominant hand. It acts as ID and a security card. The Identity Chip does not count toward the PCs maximum number of cybernetics.



Is there a feat I can gain to be zeroed?


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is there a feat I can gain to be zeroed?



Oy, don't use strange verbs with a finn  . Do you mean that is there a feat that allows you to take more than normal amount of cybernetics without penalties?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oy, don't use strange verbs with a finn  . Do you mean that is there a feat that allows you to take more than normal amount of cybernetics without penalties?



Being zeroed basically menas no identity chip (accident of birth, recordkeeping foul-up a computer crash or something else). One would officially not exist. There are no recordsof said person in any paper or computer files at the time play begins. Basically immune to to most varities  of government or corporate enforcement or harassment.

Of course being investigated is no picnoc. Authorities will at first assume there is a computer malfunction when they can't find you. They will become increasingly concerned over the next few days as no info can be found about the character's life. They then try to pick the character up. If they can't find the character, the authorities will likely shrug and give up.

Apprehension brings the character into a long drawn out questioning session, possibly involving truth drugs and/or torture. Why should a non-person have civil rights, right? Unless precautions have been taken in advance, no one can prove that the character is being held, as the character doesn't officially exist.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, no, that's not possible. Though the ID-chips aren't normal procedure on earth it was something that every member on the project were included with. You can't be a "non-person" and get choosed to the project.

Nice idea though, but wouldn't work on this instance.


----------

